# Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring Tire Review



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I will keep this thread updated as I put more miles on the tires and weather conditions change.

I have a 1LT with the 16 inch rims.

I was in desperate need of some tires, my Firestone FR710's were only at 5/32 at 37k. I did some research and it came down to the Goodyear's or the Continental ExtremeContact DWS's. After reading a bunch of reviews stating that people were only getting around 30-40k or so with the Conti's, I chose the Goodyear's. People were at least getting 50k out of those. I have the V-rated ones with a 70,000 mile warranty. 

_*Pros:*_
-Super quiet. I know that new tires are quiet, but these are unbelievable.
-Bumps. *WOW. *This literally changed the entire car, it literally feels like I'm riding in a Crown Vic, super smooth. 
-Handling. Significant upgrade over the FR710's. Steering is way more responsive and I can zip around corners with ease. It doesn't have as much "roll" as before, that's for sure. 
-Price. Affordable tire. 
-*UPDATE 8/2/16*: Rain. WOW. It was a stupid way to find out, but 55 mph on Amish country poorly drained roads and the tire did amazing. At one point I hit standing water 2 inches deep and the car felt planted and in control. Great rain tire, the "fantail" I leave is quite amusing to see, they sure channel water good.
*-SNOW UPDATE: *Holy balls these tires are good. Wet, heavy snow you still slide around a bit, but no where near the level of the FR710's. However, when it got really cold today and the snow became "dryer", that's where the tires really shine. Traction for days. My car is almost a 4x4, Lol! Ice traction is surprisingly decent too, we didn't salt our lot the other day and I played around in it.

Now I'm not saying to go barreling around corners, but if you are looking for a *true* all-season tire, this definitely is the best choice. I wouldn't look anywhere else. 

I think I have about 5-6k miles on them with no visible wear. 

_*Cons:*_
-No change in fuel economy, I was hoping to get slightly better. Oh well.


I will keep the thread updated as I put more miles on the tires.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You have to let them wear a bit before you'll see any gain in mpg


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Wow you got that many miles out of the FR710s? That's crazy. Most of the ones I see at work need replaced every 20k for light drivers.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I have been wondering how much a better tire would handle. Please keep us updated. Maybe I will consider these when it comes time. I have about 23K on my Firestone FR710s right now, but they still look new and have a ton of tread left. I will be using them a while longer.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

jmlo96 said:


> Wow you got that many miles out of the FR710s? That's crazy. Most of the ones I see at work need replaced every 20k for light drivers.


I just hit 31k mile, and am at 7/32. The OEM Firestones should hit 60k miles on my LT 6 speed.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

They must last longer when you don't live in Pittsburgh. The hills and winding roads keeps tires from lasting that long. You deserve a prize if you hit 30k lol.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

That might be the case, all of that was in south Alabama. I live in the mountains of NC now, so that may change.



jmlo96 said:


> They must last longer when you don't live in Pittsburgh. The hills and winding roads keeps tires from lasting that long. You deserve a prize if you hit 30k lol.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> Wow you got that many miles out of the FR710s? That's crazy. Most of the ones I see at work need replaced every 20k for light drivers.


Our FR710's are down to the wear bars at 37k miles. I was looking at the Goodyears.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I got like 45,000 miles out my firestones OEM 16 inch tire. Could of probably gotten 50 but I decided to pull the trigger on new ones. I got Pirelli 4 season plus from my dealer. So far I have been very happy they leave the firestones in the dust in every category. Plus they have a 90,0000 mile warranty.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

It's supposed to rain this week, so hopefully I can get some miles in when it does.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Update?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I never get more than 35-40K out of any tires, factory tires usually need replacing by 25-30K. My new Sonic is no different, at 24K on the clock my 17in Hankook H428s are already below Lincolns chin and will need to be replaced in a few months. I've been considering the Firestone Champion Fuel Fighters.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Haven't driven my car in 2 weeks with the transmission being garbage. I'll keep you all posted. Don't worry.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

spacedout said:


> I never get more than 35-40K out of any tires, factory tires usually need replacing by 25-30K. My new Sonic is no different, at 24K on the clock my 17in Hankook H428s are already below Lincolns chin and will need to be replaced in a few months. I've been considering the Firestone Champion Fuel Fighters.


My Sonic came with Regul tires and they were too noisy for my liking. Changed them out for a set of Michelin Premiers which were much quieter. It took a few thousand miles for them to settle down and get rid of the squirmyness but once broken in they were fine. I traded the Sonic in (with 10,000 miles on the Michelin's) for a Cruze that came with Hankook H426. I'm finding some of the same squirming with the Hankooks although not quite as bad but I'm expecting them to eventually break in also. I'm satisfied with the Hankooks as far as comfort, noise and handling. We'll have to see how long they last. The Continentals were my second choice but Michelin has always been my favorite.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Update?


OP updated.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

How have these been working? I'm curious as I just switched to my winter tires and the PureContacts are wearing much faster than I'd like. We have these on our 10 Malibu and they wear like iron.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Still good, quiet like they were new and no wear yet. I drive them hard around corners, found the breaking point the other day. Lol

No winter tests yet. I'll keep you posted.

Great tire. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Still good, quiet like they were new and no wear yet. I drive them hard around corners, found the breaking point the other day. Lol
> 
> No winter tests yet. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ...


I know they made a huge difference in our Malibu for snow traction. The original Goodyear LS2s you could hardly make it up a snow covered hill. They also made the car actually ride decent compared to like an old truck. It's good to hear they are well matched for the Cruze.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

*SNOW UPDATE:
*
Holy balls these tires are good. Wet, heavy snow you still slide around a bit, but no where near the level of the FR710's. However, when it got really cold today and the snow became "dryer", that's where the tires really shine. Traction for days. My car is almost a 4x4, Lol! Ice traction is surprisingly decent too, we didn't salt our lot the other day and I played around in it.

Now I'm not saying to go barreling around corners, but if you are looking for a *true* all-season tire, this definitely is the best choice. I wouldn't look anywhere else. 

I think I have about 5-6k miles on them with no visible wear. 

This post has also been added to the original post.


----------



## PSUCruze717 (Aug 28, 2015)

Im going to put these on my ECO. They may not be the fuelmax but I'm going for comfort at this point and I've heard nothing but great things about the Comforts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> *SNOW UPDATE:
> *
> Holy balls these tires are good. Wet, heavy snow you still slide around a bit, but no where near the level of the FR710's. However, when it got really cold today and the snow became "dryer", that's where the tires really shine. Traction for days. My car is almost a 4x4, Lol! Ice traction is surprisingly decent too, we didn't salt our lot the other day and I played around in it.
> 
> ...


Have you ever driven on Blizzaks? If so can you compare them? I know these are all season, but I am at a crossroads myself. I want to buy some LTZ 18" rims for summer and put snows on my 16's, but I have no 18's yet and my Firestones are almost dead. I really didn't want to buy everything at once, hence the question.:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Have you ever driven on Blizzaks? If so can you compare them? I know these are all season, but I am at a crossroads myself. I want to buy some LTZ 18" rims for summer and put snows on my 16's, but I have no 18's yet and my Firestones are almost dead. I really didn't want to buy everything at once, hence the question.:whatdoyouthink:


One thing I can tell you about the 18s - the car will feel very different and you'll lose MPG. Much heavier wheel, more unsprung weight, and less sidewall to absorb bumps.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I have not driven the Blizzaks, so I can't compare. But I can say they are night and day compared to the stock firestones.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Update:

Tires are still like new with no visible wear and have not had one problem with them so far. We are supposed to get that giant snowstorm tonight and tomorrow, so I will keep you updated even further.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I'm down to 3/32 on the FR710s with only ~28K miles on them. Didn't last anywhere near as long as advertised by Chevrolet, and my commute is pretty tame on fairly good roads. They are getting very loud and definitely don't ride as nice anymore. I have had Firestones on other new GM cars, and they never last very long. 

I have been considering the Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring. I have also been looking at the Conti PureContact with EcoPlus because of the excellent reviews and tests. Haven't made a final decision yet, but I will have to make one soon.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Never did get that giant snowstorm, so no update on that part.

Did get an oil change and an inspection today. All 4 tires are at 10/32.

Specs from the Goodyear website state that they come with 11/32, so I guess they did wear a little bit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Never did get that giant snowstorm, so no update on that part.
> 
> Did get an oil change and an inspection today. All 4 tires are at 10/32.
> 
> Specs from the Goodyear website state that they come with 11/32, so I guess they did wear a little bit.


Whats the mileage on the tires?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Whats the mileage on the tires?


Around 8-9k


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Around 8-9k


So basing it on your numbers, you should get about 50,000 miles or so out of them.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> So basing it on your numbers, you should get about 50,000 miles or so out of them.


Which I think is pretty good considering they are abused around every corner.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Actually, correction. I have over 10k on them, holy crap. I was just guesstimating.

Looked at my original post and it said I changed them around 37k, pulled in for lunch today and odometer is at 48,004.


----------

